# how many gallons do you have



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ive got 194 gallons i think

55g
55g
45g
29g
10g


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

stop trying to brag about how many tanks you have!!!!! lol


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

135
55x2
30x2
25
40
7
= 377


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> stop trying to brag about how many tanks you have!!!!! lol :rasp:


 im just wanting to know how many gallons people have, because on the other thread, some people mentioned 2 gallon betta tanks as a tank ect. but gallonage is the best way to find out how many people have a lot of gallons :laugh: you only have like 65g so be quiet shutter 13


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

110

i got a 100 gal and a 10 gal might be ditchin the ten soon


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

245 gallons


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

233 gallons


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

93 gallons:
1x 10 gallon tank
1x 28 gallon tank
1x 55 gallon tank

Didnt count:
200 gallon tank- soon to come


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

175


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

335 gallons
1 210 gal
1 125 gal


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

330 gallons

240g
80g
10g


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

illnino said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > stop trying to brag about how many tanks you have!!!!! lol :rasp:
> ...










i like my 65 gallons though


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

250g+130g+55g+55g+30g+20g+10g+10g=560g


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

1x 150 gallon im building
1x 29 gallon
2x 10 gallon


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

85 gal

1 x 75 gal
1 x 10 gal


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

around 600


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

390


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Damn! 274!!!! How did that happen? Well gotta go, picking up a 20 gallon and a new rhom. Crap, 294!


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

little over a 1000 gs


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

105


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

with tank im building now 350


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

i have a 33 gallon.


----------

